# Spike elk near Panguitch Lake?



## XxTreverxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey fellow hunters, I am a new hunter. I have been doing some extensive research on units in Utah, and have not had much luck. I just recently came home from a weekend near thousand lakes unit and only saw bulls and cows. I don't think I will have much luck if I try that unit again, and im not willing to risk it. 

Now I have my sights set on panguitch lake unit. I don't know much about the area and dont know how the hunting is. If you have experience hunting that area, let me know your thoughts.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Everyone I talked to the last 4 days said they were having trouble finding the elk. Only rag horns and a few cows and calves.

If I were you I head to Monroe, I seen 5 spikes come off there in the two days I was around the area. They seem to doing good around there with lots of elk being seen!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

+1

I hit the Monroe for some just for the hell of it scouting because of all the boobing about the "slaughter" going on up there. There are plenty of elk. Remember, younger bulls have been pressured to the fringes of the herds acting like horney human teenage boys who don't know what to do with themselves. If you see elk, they (the spikes) are there too. Good luck!


----------



## XxTreverxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Im not sure about heading that far north, bringing my wife along and she is 8 months pregnant. Do you have any news about panguitch at all?:-?
I plan to search that whole area, haha don't have time to be lazy.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

The Monroe is really not that far north of Panguitch Lake. I too have heard of lots of elk on the unit.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

XxTreverxX said:


> Im not sure about heading that far north, bringing my wife along and she is 8 months pregnant. Do you have any news about panguitch at all?:-?
> I plan to search that whole area, haha don't have time to be lazy.


Re read my post. I have property on panguitch and have been up there from last thursday through last night. All the guys I have talked to are having trouble finding the elk for the most part right now.

In the 5 days I was up I put 900 miles on my truck playing around. I seen elk on 5 different unites but the most elk I seen being hulled off of were the monroe with the 5 and then I seen 3 coming off fish lake and a couple off boulder and panguitch. From the guys I talked too the monroe seems to be the best.

I didn't have an elk tag and don't care for the dumb 4 legged critters anymore (other then photographing them) but from my observations and those I spoke to the if I had a tag that's where I would head.

Good luck to ya!


----------



## XxTreverxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Any tips on what areas on Monroe unit?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Box Creek is about the middle of the unit. Lots of elk generaly in that area. Top of Pole Canyon also hold a few. Good Luck, from the sounds of the success rates on Monroe there should be a ton of them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Monroe mountain was hit or miss this year. Opening morning I only heard a dozen shots and most of them were multiple shots from one or two rifles. For some reason the elk were not in their usual places but a lot of them were down low in the cedars. We found them there Sunday morning but didn't find any spikes. In all the camps that I passed I didn't see one elk hanging or one being brought out in the back of a truck. 

I was around Pole Canyon.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

hamernhonkers,

I volunteer my specialized skills in both helping you get photos of those elusive elk on that unit as well as helping with any depredation tags for those 4 legged critters you might need to fill. :grin:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

XxTreverxX said:


> Im not sure about heading that far north, bringing my wife along and she is 8 months pregnant. Do you have any news about panguitch at all?:-?
> I plan to search that whole area, haha don't have time to be lazy.


That is exactly where you should take your wife. 5 years ago we were on the mountain (whole fam) with a ready to pop wife in tow. We hiked about 4 miles (she is a real trooper). I shot my deer and she got so excited she went into labor. Her Dr. and hospital staff told us the hiking and the excitement made the whole delivery a breeze. She was in labor for under 4 hours.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> hamernhonkers,
> 
> I volunteer my specialized skills in both helping you get photos of those elusive elk on that unit as well as helping with any depredation tags for those 4 legged critters you might need to fill. :grin:


No tags but I am always up for a photo safari!


----------

